# Telefon an PC anschließen



## sniffler (24. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute, 

ich hoffe, ich hab das richtige Forum gewählt
Ich möchte mein analoges Telefon an den PC anschließen, so dass mir der PC anzeigt wenn jemand anruft - möglichst mit der Nummer, die in Outlook gespeichert ist.

Ich würde also das analoge (nicht ISDN oder Fritzbox etc - das Telefon ist Teil einer größeren Telefonanlage) Signal aufspalten und eins würde in den PC und das andere normal zum Telefon gehen - wie wenn man ein zweites Tel anschließt.

geht sowas? wenn ja - wie ? mit nem Modem  oder ner Fritzcard - davon hab ich nämlich noch eine rumliegen

Danke auf jeden fall!

Gruß Chico


----------



## djbergo (24. Dezember 2008)

Hast du eine VoIP Rufnummer vom Anbieter oder eine Feste Rufnummer für deine Wohnung / Haus?
So weit ich weiß funktioniert das ganze nur mit VoIP. Und selbst damit nur eingeschränkt.


----------



## akrite (24. Dezember 2008)

sniffler hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte mein analoges Telefon an den PC anschließen, so dass mir der PC anzeigt wenn jemand anruft - möglichst mit der Nummer, die in Outlook gespeichert ist.


... das Anzeigen der Nummern setzt zweierlei voraus :

Der Anrufer übermittelt seine Nummer
Du hast diesen Dienst, geht auch bei Analog, "freischaltem" lassen
... Du könntest jetzt sogar auch über den PC telefonieren, wenn Deine SoundKarte das mitmacht.


----------



## sniffler (24. Dezember 2008)

djbergo hat gesagt.:


> Hast du eine VoIP Rufnummer vom Anbieter oder eine Feste Rufnummer für deine Wohnung / Haus?
> So weit ich weiß funktioniert das ganze nur mit VoIP. Und selbst damit nur eingeschränkt.



ich hab eine feste Rufnummer, also kein Skype, VoIP etc.



akrite hat gesagt.:


> ... das Anzeigen der Nummern setzt zweierlei voraus :
> 
> Der Anrufer übermittelt seine Nummer
> Du hast diesen Dienst, geht auch bei Analog, "freischalten" lassen
> ... Du könntest jetzt sogar auch über den PC telefonieren, wenn Deine SoundKarte das mitmacht.



Also das mit der Rufnummerananzeige geht bei den meisten meiner Leute - aber welchen Dienst muss ich dafür freischalten lassen? und wie schließ ich das Telefon dann letztendlich an ?


----------



## chmee (25. Dezember 2008)

Solange Du mit dem Rechner nicht abnimmst, reicht ein altes Modem (PCI, USB oder serieller Port), welches an der Telefondose mit angeschlossen wird. CLIP ( Rufnummernübertragung ) ist eigentlich überall Standard, erkennt man daran, dass das Telefon eine Nummer oder sogar den Namen aus dem Speicher anzeigt..

Links:
http://www.tapicall.de/
http://www.ek-soft.de/de/dialit.html
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/kl...oniert-infodesk-phone-fuer-microsoft-crm.mspx
http://rbytes.net/soft/tapirex-uebersicht/

Such einfach mal nach *crm telefon outlook* oder *crm capi outlook*

crm = costumer relationship management

mfg chmee


----------

